# Question about the COVID vaccine



## Red81 (May 3, 2017)

Hi everyone , I’m hoping someone can answer my question in regards to entering australia and what they require as proof of the COVID vaccine. I’m from the states and had both of my COVID vaccines a couple months ago. With that they gave me the famous vaccine card with all the information in regards to the name of the vaccine my birth date my name and when I got the doses. Now on The Australian Affairs website it says they need a certificate or if you got the vaccine in a another country 
certificates in formats that meet the following criteria:

Issued by a national or state/provincial-level authority or an accredited vaccination provider
Written in English or accompanied by a certified translation
Containing at a minimum:
name as it appears in the traveller's passport
date of birth or passport number or national identity number*
the vaccine brand name, and
the date of each dose or the date on which a full course of immunisation was completed

i didn’t receive a certificate only the card, did anyone enter australia with just the card?


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

I believe you need to apply to the US Govt, via a website to order a certified vaccination certificate. Here in Australia we can do it instantly via our Medicare App. They are insisting on certified certificates as a number of less scrupulous nationalities are forging COVID certs like crazy. Best to be prepared and get a certificate. I understand its very easy in the US as well.


----------

